# Kindle 2 Cookbook



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

The new Kindle 2 Cookbook gives a nice mention to KindleBoards and Leslie -  the author writes:  "one of the most popular forums on the internet for Kindle users, thanks to popular moderator, Leslie Nicoll.  Check it out!"


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK so do we really need to spend 4 bucks on a kindle cookbook? I am a regular user......I have no intentions of doing any of the fancier stuff on my K2......so do I need one? What will it show me that is worth 4 bucks?


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, No, I only got it because I had the original Kindle Cookbook for my K1.  There was a note in the Amazon Forums from the author, that if you had the first one, you could get the update to K2 Cookbook for free.  It took a call to Customer Service to make it work, but I did finally get it.  Other than some shortcuts (most of which are listed here) there's not much that's new.
I was hoping for a way to do custom screensavers, but no luck.
I only mentioned it here because he mentions Kindleboards and Leslie...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah OK well thanks for letting us know! I just don't want to spend my hard earned coinstar gift card on a K2 cookbook when I can put it toward other good reading material. Of course if the K2 cookbook was necessary I'd buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## dre95060 (Jan 3, 2009)

I had to go back to see if I really used the word "popular" twice in the same sentence.  Yes--I did.  This is the hazard of editing your own material.  Anyway, I meant it!

Regards,

David Emberson
www.kindlecookbook.com


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> OK so do we really need to spend 4 bucks on a kindle cookbook? I am a regular user......I have no intentions of doing any of the fancier stuff on my K2......so do I need one? What will it show me that is worth 4 bucks?


I would personally save the money and use the allrecipes link in the kindle browser!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words in the cookbook, David! I appreciate it.

L


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

dre95060 said:


> I had to go back to see if I really used the word "popular" twice in the same sentence. Yes--I did. This is the hazard of editing your own material. Anyway, I meant it!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


David, 
Didn't want to dissuade anyone from buying the book (above), I'd just hoped for more info that I couldn't get here. I do think for a non Kindleboards user, there is a lot of info in there!

On another note, I was the one who posted on the Amazon Forum about not being able to download the book. After you'd responded, I called Amazon CS again, and Again I was told that all of Kindle Customer Service received instructions NOT to credit customers for the original cookbook price so that they could download the K2 cookbook. They told me their policy was 7 days for a refund.....
I told them I would have been happy to pay the $3.99 to purchase the new k2 cookbook, I didn't mind paying again, but when I went to do that with one click, I got a message saying that I'd already purchased in and it was in my library. However the one in my library was the new title with the old content....After telling me I was doing something wrong, CS tried themselves to do it. They got the same response. After much negotiation, they did finally credit me for the first book, then had me "repurchase" the new one. 
Just wanted to let you know. There may be others out there running into the same glitch.


----------



## etiz (Dec 25, 2008)

The Kindle Cookbook was the FIRST book I bought when I got my K1, and was a GREAT investment. I really liked that how to do everything was laid out in simple steps that I could follow (like recipes in a cookbook!), and didn't assume that I already knew anything with my Kindle. Later on, when I was ready to be a bit more adventuresome, the book had steps for that, too!

I also went through the hassle of convincing Amazon Customer Service to refund the older edition so that I could purchase & download the new Kindle 2 Cookbook. It is nice to have, but I wish that David Emberson had magically "cracked" the mystery of how to put my own screensavers on my Kindle 2!

Here's the link to the Kindle 2 Cookbook, with a list of the contents. 


If you have the older (K1) version of the book, the information on how to get the K2 version is in the "This Product's Forum" near the bottom of the page under "The All New Kindle 2 Cookbook Is Here!"

No, I don't know the author - just really like the book! (I wonder if David Emberson looks like the wizard on the cover of the book...)


----------



## dre95060 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, I apologize to all of you who bought the previous edition and have had to go through Amazon Customer Service to get the latest edition.  There is a known bug in the Amazon Digital Library.  If you have any notes, bookmarks or highlighted text, the ADL permanently ties you to a specific edition of a book and you cannot download a later edition from the Manage Your Kindle page.  I reported this last November and they still have not done anything about it.  I could have published the newly revised book with a new ASIN, but then no one would get a free upgrade.  Apparently the Customer Service people have been given a "Kindle Cookbook" policy script due to the high number of calls.  I am hoping that my little bit of troublemaking will motivate them to fix this defect in ADL, as being able to instantly get the latest edition of a book is one of the great advantages of a digital text.  (And don't even get me started on the myriad bugs in the Digital Text Platform!)

Regarding screensavers, my policy is not to include recipes that are irreversible, illegal or have the capability to do damage to the Kindle.  The K1 screensaver trick fell into the category of "irreversible" and possibly even damaging--although perhaps someone has figured out how to reverse it by now.  My readers, in general, are not technical people.  So I don't want to give them the rope to hang themselves.  At present I do not know of a way to change the K2 screensavers, although I expect someone will figure it out soon.

Whether the book is worth $4 to you or not obviously depends on your level of knowledge and also how you use your Kindle.  I feel very fortunate that the book has been as successful as it has been (#16 as of this moment!  And I finally passed that vampire lady!).

Regards,

David Emberson
www.kindlecookbook.com


----------



## dre95060 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, I forgot one thing. If you have a K1, *do not* buy the K2 book. The K1 edition is being republished under a new ASIN at Amazon. It has not yet gone live. I will post a notice when it becomes available.

Regards,

David Emberson
www.kindlecookbook.com


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

dre95060 said:


> Oh, I forgot one thing. If you have a K1, *do not* buy the K2 book. The K1 edition is being republished under a new ASIN at Amazon. It has not yet gone live. I will post a notice when it becomes available.


That kind of sucks for the people who already bought the K1 edition.


----------



## dre95060 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you already have the K1 edition, you shouldn't need to buy it again.  However, I am considering going back and putting the MacIntosh stuff into the K1 edition so this could become an issue in the near future.

Unfortunately there isn't a great answer that solves the problem for everyone.  But K1 users are now the minority of new Kindle owners.  By publishing the K2 book under the original ASIN, it went live in about 30 minutes.  As you can see, the new ASIN still has not gone live after 48 hours.  So I think I made the right decision for the majority of people.

Regards,

David Emberson
www.kindlecookbook.com


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I have version 1, how do I download Version 2 for free?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Anniehow said:


> I have version 1, how do I download Version 2 for free?


Um, I may need the opposite advice - I have the K1, and hearing about the K2 book, I went to my amazon.com account, and it listed the "Kindle 2 Cookbook," so I had it download to my K1 (thinking I'd now have both versions) - the 1st edition is now gone, but it downloaded a "new" "Kindle 2 Cookbook."

How do I retrieve the 1st edition? (no longer listed under my account)

edit: Although the "new" download's title is The Kindle 2 Cookbook...," its copyrighted 2008 (and the photo of the Amazon page says 2009) and is call "Revised Third Edition" - do I still have the "old" version, applicable to my K1?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Well, it seems that r0b0d0c, for one, has been screwed over.



dre95060 said:


> If you already have the K1 edition, you shouldn't need to buy it again. However, I am considering going back and putting the MacIntosh stuff into the K1 edition so this could become an issue in the near future.
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't a great answer that solves the problem for everyone. But K1 users are now the minority of new Kindle owners. By publishing the K2 book under the original ASIN, it went live in about 30 minutes. As you can see, the new ASIN still has not gone live after 48 hours. So I think I made the right decision for the majority of people.


It's just untrue that K1 users are now a minority. You seriously think that amazon has shipped 200,000+ K2s in the last week?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

marianner said:


> ^^ Well, it seems that r0b0d0c, for one, has been screwed over.
> 
> It's just untrue that K1 users are now a minority. You seriously think that amazon has shipped 200,000+ K2s in the last week?


Actually, Amazon sold an estimated 500,000 Kindle 1s, so I think it may take a bit longer for us to be an insignificant group of Kindle owners!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

And, reading through my "Kindle 2 Cookbook..." it appears to be the "old" version, incorrectly titled, since it has a chapter on "Computers and SD Cards," which wouldn't apply to K2 ...


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Actually, Amazon sold an estimated 500,000 Kindle 1s, so I think it may take a bit longer for us to be an insignificant group of Kindle owners!


200,000 500,000 where are these numbers coming from.
Amazon is a privately held company.
They don't have to say anything and I have never heard of anything expcpet.

I heard from someone that heard etc...

Any of these numbers have any factual/reality behind them?

Eric


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I think he may mean a minority of people who are new users buying his cookbook _right now_. The K1 users presumably already bought his book; and the K2 users are buying the book as first timers more now, with some new K1 users in the mix.


----------



## Bijou (Jan 6, 2009)

dre95060 said:


> Regarding screensavers, my policy is not to include recipes that are irreversible, illegal or have the capability to do damage to the Kindle. The K1 screensaver trick fell into the category of "irreversible" and possibly even damaging--although perhaps someone has figured out how to reverse it by now. My readers, in general, are not technical people. So I don't want to give them the rope to hang themselves. At present I do not know of a way to change the K2 screensavers, although I expect someone will figure it out soon.
> 
> Whether the book is worth $4 to you or not obviously depends on your level of knowledge and also how you use your Kindle. I feel very fortunate that the book has been as successful as it has been (#16 as of this moment! And I finally passed that vampire lady!).
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! And yes, it sure appears to be worth $4 to have it as a resource right there on my Kindle!


----------



## dre95060 (Jan 3, 2009)

It appears that some people who bought the previous book are now getting the new title with the old text. I have a call in to Amazon. I will try to sort this out with them and hopefully negotiate a solution that allows everyone to get the edition they want and not have to pay twice.

Right now, if you have never purchased the book before, you may safely purchase *The Kindle 2 Cookbook* at http://amazon.com/dp/B001GIPJ2Y.

If you have a K1 and want the K1 edition of the book, please stand by and await the new URL for the K1 edition of the book.

If you already bought the K1 edition of the book and *do not* want the K2 edition of the book, do not delete the book from your Kindle and do not download the book from the Manage Your Kindle page. I will attempt to figure out a solution that involves getting you a refund for the K1 book so that you can redownload it from the new URL.

Finally, thank you all for your patience. Since you are all ebook pioneers, the road is bound to be bumpy at times. We will help Amazon knock the bugs out of their system and then those who follow will not have this problem.

Regards,

David Emberson
www.kindlecookbook.com


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

dre95060 said:


> It appears that some people who bought the previous book are now getting the new title with the old text. I have a call in to Amazon. I will try to sort this out with them and hopefully negotiate a solution that allows everyone to get the edition they want and not have to pay twice.


Why not just put all the info into one book and divide it into Kindle 1 and Kindle 2 sections? Everybody's happy.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

marianner said:


> ^^ Well, it seems that r0b0d0c, for one, has been screwed over.
> 
> It's just untrue that K1 users are now a minority. You seriously think that amazon has shipped 200,000+ K2s in the last week?


marianner,
David actually said (and it's an unedited post) "But K1 users are now the minority of *new Kindle owners*."


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

David, thanks for continuing to look into things for us.

I do have the K1 version which I found helpful.  

I still have the K1 but also have a K2, so I'll sit tight until you get more info from Amazon, and then decide what to do myself.

Lynn


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Should I get this, since I am brand new to the kindle, and I can't seem to find what I want using the search.  I know you can change text size somewhere, but i don't have any clue where that somewhere is.  Also I know you can change the spacing between the lines, but I have yet to find that either.  Can someone help me out, or recommend this e-book?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't have that book, but you can change your font size by pressing the Aa button to the right of the space bar.


----------



## ReadnSwim (Feb 24, 2009)

Change the spacing  Shift+Alt+(1-9)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Future,

There's another thread around here on the Cookbook which I am going to find and merge with this one. You might want to read it because he has info on the revision and downloading it and stuff. I gather there have been a few problems.

This book is like a "Cookbook" with recipes on how to do things. I have authored *The Amazon Kindle FAQ* which is written in a Q&A format. I am working on the FAQ for the Kindle 2 but it's not done yet. People tell me it's very helpful. 

L


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

I knew there was another titled like mine, i was really sleepy and couldn't find it so gave up and made a new one.  Thanks!


----------



## dre95060 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am still working with Amazon to figure out a workaround for the bug (or "feature" depending on how you look at it) that prevents readers from downloading the latest edition of a book.

Meanwhile, DTP finally published the K1 book under the new ASIN.

Here are the links for those who are interested:

Kindle 2 Edition: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GIPJ2Y
Kindle 1 Edition: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U88YWM

Kind regards,

David Emberson
www.kindlecookbook.com


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi!  I just called Kindle CS and manually updated my Kindle 2 Cookbook purchase from the incorrect original Kindle version to the correct Kindle 2 purchase.  They issued a refund for the purchase price of the Kindle 2 Cookbook and it was removed from my books and archives.  Then they directed me to do a search in the Kindle store for the Kindle 2 Cookbook, where it found 2 listings, one listed as "Alternate ASIN" -- I purchased that version and it downloaded to my Kindle.

Not an automatic fix, but it's done and only took a few minutes!  Just wanted to update anyone still experiencing this issue.

HTH!!


----------

